# Pensacola in May, 2010



## coolrivertx (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics from our trip last year. We were about six miles out most days, straight out from Pensacola Beach. I got spanked, even when I was using my Scott Heliply 15#, and Lamson ULA F4. I think Eric is holding a 16# line class record red snapper, except the season is closed!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks for posting that.*

For the longest time, I've wanted to go out and get some snapper on flies. Somehow, I never find the time. So much water...so little time 

Did ya'll find that any particular patterns were key? Size, color etc?

Thanks and thanks for taking the time to post these pics.


----------



## coolrivertx (Feb 11, 2011)

*Snappers on the fly*

Thanks for the comments. No, patterns did not seem to matter. We were fishing the "closed" season, so the fish were pretty aggressive. Also, chum helped immensely! I used a lot of Rainy's flies - they were pretty light and sank pretty well with the rigs we were using. I just built a line with a fast sink 700 grain head and intermediate running line. We may run out to the "Ariskany" this year, and I wanted a real "sinker"! This ought to do the trick!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your insights and for posting this. It has light a fire under me. I'm going to start watching the weather, catch a relatively calm day and get after it. I've got a chum churn so I should be good to go there. 

I know guys who have done this and they just used floating or sink-tip lines. One guy I know actually caught them on a popping bug.

BTW, I looked around on your website. Very impressive.


----------



## coolrivertx (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pensacola offshore*

Thanks for your kind words, "flyfisher". Glad this thread helped get you going! We fished the wreck "tex edwards" a couple of days, and then hit some of my buddy's private spots. As soon as we anchored and started chumming, the fish came up. Red and grey snappers, AJ's, cobia, sharks, etc. This year I plan on using some top water flies as well. We are going a couple of weeks later, so hopefully we can net more bait, instead of buying blocks of chum. Good luck, and please keep me posted.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Here's a couple of things that might help you:

I tie some fairly large poppers that would be perfect if you want to try them. I model them from foam I get at Hobby Lobby so they're not expensive. I'd be glad to drop you a few in the mail.

Also, if you don't have time to net chum let me mention a couple of things that you may or may not know. One is you can get all you want from the marinas when the the charter boats are cleaning their catch. The mates are GLAD to give it to you so they don't have to dispose of it. Also, many local seafood places will save you their "trash" when cleaning fish. Just make arrangements with them in advance so they know to save it for you. 

This is not as good as freshly netted menhadden maybe but it does work...and can save you a lot of time. Just dump a little menhadden oil in with it and you're good to go.

Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## coolrivertx (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pensacola offshore*

Thanks, "flyfisher". I (we) appreciate your offer, and advice. I would love to try a couple of your poppers. Want to trade some spoon flies for poppers? My fishing partner grew up in Gulf Breeze, so we have some connections there as well. Thanks again, Brett


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Coolrivertx,

I'll be glad to drop you some in the mail. 

We're in a little town called Fairhope, AL so I don't know many (any) guys over in Gulf Breeze...sorry.

I'd just be glad to know you had some luck with them. I guess they call that living vicariously. I've got a buddy who guides for the "big 3" down in the lower Keys. He doesn't tie so I send him a lot of bugs. About all I expect in return is an e-mail letting me know they caught a tarpon on something I tied.


----------

